
A Bionic Mushroom That Generates Electricity - smb111
https://www.newswise.com/doescience/?article_id=703273&returnurl=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cubmV3c3dpc2UuY29tL2FydGljbGVzL2xpc3Q=
======
ryanmercer
*Bacteria and graphene nanoribbons 3D printed on a mushroom generates 65 nanoAmps.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the energy it produces over
the lifespan of the mushroom is several orders of magnitude less than goes
into manufacturing the 'bionic' bits.

I can't find how long A. bisporus lives after it caps but I'm guessing weeks
at best. I'm not paying for the paper so I have no idea if they mention
voltage and I have no idea what voltage might be capable of being produced by
I'm guessing it's going to be considerably less than a boiled potato (5ish
volts)... sooo...

Almost certainly less than 3.25e-7 watts, so you're talking tens of thousands
of weeks to even get a watt hour.

Just the two of us visiting the link likely used more electricity than one of
those would produce in a century, if not a millennium or more.

